# "The Shadow" reboot



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sam Raimi not only producing but now directing as well?

Sam Raimi to direct The Shadow?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually enjoyed the movie with the Alec Baldwin as the Shadow. If I recall correctly, it got terrible reviews and didn't do very well at the box office.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard rumors before... and they've turned out to be just rumors. I will be watching this story with interest, but not getting my hopes up again.


----------

